# Sam Storm reviews "Why We're Not Emergent"



## Barnpreacher (May 14, 2008)

This book is getting pretty solid reviews.



> Book Review
> 
> 
> Why We're Not Emergent
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 14, 2008)

I saw this book at Borders this morning. I almost bought it, wish I had now.


----------



## KMK (May 14, 2008)

I like Storms so his endorsment compels me to get the book. I like this quote:



> Before I go any further, a brief word about the term emergent is in order. DeYoung and Kluck wisely choose to use emergent and emerging interchangeably, in spite of all the efforts by many to draw some significant distinction between them.


----------



## Reepicheep (May 14, 2008)

The book is great, I highly recommend it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 15, 2008)

It is in my 'pile' at the moment. I might move it to the top!


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

